# Legs



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, the part of my body I hate the most is my legs they so thin I even hate wearing shorts with them. now that ive joined a gym id like to hope I can improve my legs and get a bit of muscle on them. Any of u guys had similar problems with legs and how is best to bulk them up? Im a natural skinny guy so thats why.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Squats and deadlifts.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

with lunges or GHR for the hams


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Im recovering from a neck injury I yried squats the other night it was so uncomfortable. Would leg press be a big help?


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Seandog69 what is GHR? Thanks


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

charlie82 said:


> Seandog69 what is GHR? Thanks


Glute hamstring raises


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

charlie82 said:


> Im recovering from a neck injury I yried squats the other night it was so uncomfortable. Would leg press be a big help?


Leg press would take the stress away from the neck for sure, as said lunges and deadlifts and press, Leg extensions are great squeeze the hell out it, Lying Ham Curls,

With leg press try different feet variation- Feet High Wide (hams),

Feet Middle Shoulder width (all round),

Feet Middle/Low Close Quads,

There's so much different methods even when it Comes to Leg Extension-Toes Out,Toes Straight, Legs Wide,Close Leg try some TUT (Time Under Tension)

If your smart and feed your body then you will grow.

Maybe try a 5x5 routine just a bit of research and you can find a perfect training plan simple yet effective. The Web is your Oyster


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

charlie82 said:


> Seandog69 what is GHR? Thanks





Chronic said:


> Glute hamstring raises


yup


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Cheers everyone really appreciate it. Wallace I actually looked into 5x5 routine on fri and I think im gonna give it ago but the squats sort of put me of it. Would leg press be an alternative I could use or would u or any of the other guys have a better idea. Cheers


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

machines are your friend for now, you can do a lot just on them with press as a compound. light squats used for hip flexibility and strengthening are good even if you dont put weight on, strong legs with a bit of flexibility causes mobility issues IME


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lots and lots of sets. Like a fvcking sh1tload,until they won't physically work any more.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

charlie82 said:


> Cheers everyone really appreciate it. Wallace I actually looked into 5x5 routine on fri and I think im gonna give it ago but the squats sort of put me of it. Would leg press be an alternative I could use or would u or any of the other guys have a better idea. Cheers


Yes if Squats cause you discomfort then Use what you can mate,  you could try Hack Squats with a bar (bar behind you on floor) or even machine if you have access to one, as @Boshlop said machines will be your friend, don't not do squats tho light weight high volume will still be very very beneficail to you.

Hope you recover ok and good luck mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

charlie82 said:


> Cheers everyone really appreciate it. Wallace I actually looked into 5x5 routine on fri and I think im gonna give it ago but the squats sort of put me of it. Would leg press be an alternative I could use or would u or any of the other guys have a better idea. Cheers


You've gotta do what you've gotta do mate, leg press it is. No good injuring yourself and stopping yourself from being able to lift altogether. If you can do squats with light weight then maybe some high rep squat days thrown in would be good, legs tend to respond well to higher reps (15-20 for example).


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Cheers guys I have a friend at the gym and he tells me to stay of machines but I think he seems to forget I need to crawl before I walk lol. Ill take all your advice on board and im sure ill improve. Thank you


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lots and lots of sets. Like a fvcking sh1tload,until they won't physically work any more.


Speaking of volume-type training, 6 sets straight-across of 6 reps, with 30 seconds rest inbetween sets (Vince Gironda style) on squats twice a week has been making my quads blow up like mad over the past few weeks. Sort of weird seeing how I'm in a calorie deficit and been training for 2+ years already. Bloody good cardio as well, feel like I'm having an asthma attack after the last set :laugh:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

charlie82 said:


> Im recovering from a neck injury I yried squats the other night it was so uncomfortable. Would leg press be a big help?


How much stress is on your neck will depend where you had the bar on your back. My guess is you had the bar above your scapulae? If so I suggest you try the following position instead:






But yes, a leg press will work your quads as well. The squat is a better whole body exercise if you can do them though.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

If your neck can't handle squatting then do leg press and trap bar deads, job done.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lots and lots of sets. Like a fvcking sh1tload,until they won't physically work any more.


 A really hard session of squats would be enough on leg day? I'm trying to add size. Or add some lunges afterwards?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> A really hard session of squats would be enough on leg day? I'm trying to add size. Or add some lunges afterwards?


My legs have come on well by doing lots of squats,single leg leg press,leg press,lunges, leg ext,ham curls,db squats. I don't count sets/reps I just go until they can't go anymore.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Look at powerlifters, they all got huge fvcking legs, train them like they do... Most people have the idea that when training legs they should pretty much kill themselves, not a bad thing I guess, having the mindset to do that, but isn't really beneficial for growth.

Train smart, not hard  .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Look at powerlifters, they all got huge fvcking legs, train them like they do... Most people have the idea that when training legs they should pretty much kill themselves, not a bad thing I guess, having the mindset to do that, but isn't really beneficial for growth.
> 
> Train smart, not hard  .


It's been beneficial for me.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's been beneficial for me.


People always talk about their legs aching for the entire week after leg day, after doing that type of intensity, however that's not actually a good thing. (Not referring to you, unless it's the same for you to.)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> People always talk about their legs aching for the entire week after leg day, after doing that type of intensity, however that's not actually a good thing. (Not referring to you, unless it's the same for you to.)


Trained em on Friday,just stopped aching now and did about 100 sets.


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

I plan to do legs every workout based on a mon wed fri. Is that too much?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

charlie82 said:


> I plan to do legs every workout based on a mon wed fri. Is that too much?


Personally I'd do at most 3 times a week or one really hard session. Gotta give them time to recover.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Personally I'd do at most 3 times a week or one really hard session. Gotta give them time to recover.


Pain isn't an indicator of growth.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Pain isn't an indicator of growth.


Who said it was?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Who said it was?


Just nvm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I train very high volume and legs have grown very well.

View attachment 166992


Took yesterday.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lots and lots of sets. Like a fvcking sh1tload,until they won't physically work any more.


I've been advised on another thread that this approach is wrong, few heavy sets supposed to be better than many moderate sets.. so loads works fo you?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I train very high volume and legs have grown very well.
> 
> View attachment 166992
> 
> ...


Well that answers my question haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> Well that answers my question haha


Lol I'd say it does work for me.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'd say it does work for me.


I'd be inclined to agree.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

charlie82 said:


> I plan to do legs every workout based on a mon wed fri. Is that too much?


No, it's about right. In your position I'd be training your whole body three times per week.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

charlie82 said:


> Im recovering from a neck injury I yried squats the other night it was so uncomfortable. Would leg press be a big help?


Anything is better than nothing.

Like any body part leg development will be affected by genetics, i haven't trained my legs in about 18 months but still have bigger legs than a lot of those that train them religiously, they just react to any kind of training.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I train very high volume and legs have grown very well.
> 
> View attachment 166992
> 
> ...


You've been on cycle though, so you can't put it down to just training high intensity.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You've been on cycle though, so you can't put it down to just training high intensity.


One cycle and I had decent legs from this method when I was natty. So you think my legs just went like this cos I was on cycle? Lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> One cycle and I had decent legs from this method when I was natty. So you think my legs just went like this cos I was on cycle? Lol


No, that's not what I meant lol. I cba explaining, not because i'm like p1ssed off or anything, just a real long day bud.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> No, that's not what I meant lol. I cba explaining, not because i'm like p1ssed off or anything, just a real long day bud.


Cool


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lots and lots of sets. Like a fvcking sh1tload,until they won't physically work any more.


And then you work that sh1t somemore!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Anything is better than nothing.
> 
> Like any body part leg development will be affected by genetics, i *haven't trained my legs in about 18 months but still have bigger legs than a lot of those that train them religiously,* they just react to any kind of training.


And that fine sir, is because you are a d1ck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> And then you work that sh1t somemore!


Lol sure bloody do.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol sure bloody do.


everyone wanna be a bodybuilder, but aint nobody wanna lift no heavy ass weights.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> everyone wanna be a bodybuilder, but aint nobody wanna lift no heavy ass weights.


That's what I'm saying mate lol. You want big legs? fvcking destroy them every workout.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's what I'm saying mate lol. You want bigs? fvcking destroy them every workout.


did extensions yesterday and was hammering a full stack tom platz style, till absolute failure.

Threw up in the bathroom afterwards but my GOD THE PUMP!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> did extensions yesterday and was hammering a full stack tom platz style, till absolute failure.
> 
> Threw up in the bathroom afterwards but my GOD THE PUMP!


Good stuff lol. I do about 20 sets of squats from 60kg -140kg and back down with paused reps etc. Single leg leg press,normal leg press,single leg ext, up and down the whole stack with both legs on ext,same with hams,lunges ss db squats


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cool





FelonE said:


> That's what I'm saying mate lol. You want big legs? fvcking destroy them every workout.


You've got a pretty big ego don't you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You've got a pretty big ego don't you.


No

Got pretty big legs though


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cool





FelonE said:


> No
> 
> Got pretty big legs though


If you say so.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> If you say so.


Don't hate mate. It'll be ok.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Don't hate mate. It'll be ok.


Sure will be okay... Now that you decided to not step on stage, wouldn't have to cope with losing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Sure will be okay... Now that you decided to not step on stage, wouldn't have to cope with losing.


Right so from me saying about destroying legs you decided I've got a big ego? Are you jealous or something? Very strange.

I'm competing next year.

Feel free to post a recent pic seeing as you're obviously in better shape.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right so from me saying about destroying legs you decided I've got a big ego? Are you jealous or something? Very strange.
> 
> I'm competing next year.
> 
> Feel free to post a recent pic seeing as you're obviously in better shape.


I said you have a high ego, because not just because of this thread, but multiple. You make out like you're the next big thing in bodybuilding and that you're insanely ripped. Somehow I still remember you saying back when you was natty that nobody on this forum has a better physique than you and that yours is all natural, if you were yourself on a cycle, you'd would be leaps ahead of everybody else on here.

I fail to see how saying a big ego has anything to do with jealously? I came out with the truth because I was being genuinely okay with you and wasn't looking for an argument either, because I've had sh1t day, but yet you throw it in my fvcking face lol.

There's some people on this forum who seriously need to MTFU. A debate about training legs, to which you cannot handle, resulting in the storm I just posted above. This is the main reason I barely even use this particular forum and will be coming much less, which i'm sure you'd be happy about  .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I said you have a high ego, because not just because of this thread, but multiple. You make out like you're the next big thing in bodybuilding and that you're insanely ripped. Somehow I still remember you saying back when you was natty that nobody on this forum has a better physique than you and that yours is all natural, if you were yourself on a cycle, you'd would be leaps ahead of everybody else on here.
> 
> I fail to see how saying a big ego has anything to do with jealously? I came out with the truth because I was being genuinely okay with you and wasn't looking for an argument either, because I've had sh1t day, but yet you throw it in my fvcking face lol.
> 
> There's some people on this forum who seriously need to MTFU. A debate about training legs, to which you cannot handle, resulting in the storm I just posted above. This is the main reason I barely even use this particular forum and will be coming much less, which i'm sure you'd be happy about  .


Lol wtf are you talking about you fvcking idiot?

Show me a post where I've ever said I'm the next big thing in bodybuilding haha.

You wanna lay off dat dere crackpipe son.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol wtf are you talking about you fvcking idiot?
> 
> Show me a post where I've ever said I'm the next big thing in bodybuilding haha.
> 
> You wanna lay off dat dere crackpipe son.


Read my post again, properly.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Read my post again, properly.


Quote some of these posts where I've said these things.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Quote some of these posts where I've said these things.


Fvck that i'm not going through your posts, I've got my own sh1t to do LOL... Anyway i bet you still have no idea wth i'm actually talking about.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Fvck that i'm not going through your posts, I've got my own sh1t to do LOL... Anyway i bet you still have no idea wth i'm actually talking about.


No. Think you're confusing me with someone else.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No. Think you're confusing me with someone else.


You wanna lay off dat dere crackpipe son.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Is it your time of the month or something?

Haven't thrown anything in your face....I said cool. Then was talking to someone else.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

That's quite enough of this. Thread closed.


----------

